# How can I speed control my fan? Or at least reduce noise...



## flonomendo (Jan 4, 2011)

What can I use to control the speed on my 6" Can Fan? It's way too loud at full speed, and the speed controller from HTG just makes a really loud buzzing sound. Is there something else I can use/do to make the speed of my fan go down? Or at least make my fan quieter? Thank you.


----------



## staple (Jan 4, 2011)

fan controller is your only way will cost you about 28 bucks @ greners the buzzing sound you speak off i hear also on the one i got


----------



## 5tealthman (Jan 4, 2011)

what voltage is it running on?


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 4, 2011)

Materials: Steel, plastic
Finish: Powdercoated metal
Shade: Off-white
Coverage: Exchanges 440 cubic feet per minute
Grounded
Vented housing
Controllable speed
Reverse curve blade design
CFM: 440
Max watts: 138
Max amps: 1.15 at 115 Vac 60 HZ
Inlet outlet: 5.9 inches
Dimensions: 9.1 inches wide x 15.1 inches in diameter
Weight: 12 lbs


----------



## 5tealthman (Jan 4, 2011)

well im assuming your running it off american voltage, i believe thats 110v? a cheap alternative would be to buy a "light switch dimmer" that way you could adjust the voltage, and thus would adjust the speed of the fan.


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 4, 2011)

5tealthman said:


> well im assuming your running it off american voltage, i believe thats 110v? a cheap alternative would be to buy a "light switch dimmer" that way you could adjust the voltage, and thus would adjust the speed of the fan.


I'm willing to try anything, any guides or information how how I could wire one of those up to my fan?


----------



## 5tealthman (Jan 4, 2011)

the best way is to cut the wire leading to your fan and its just a light socket, your wire should only consist of two cables inside positive and negative (in the uk positive is brown) you need to check for what colour in the us is positive and then feed that through the light dimmer. the negative wire needs to be re-attached again. so to confirm only the positive wire needs fed through the dimmer in the diagram put one end of the positive through l1 and the other side to l2, ignore the third hole as thats for the earth wire (as far as im aware UK only)

it is easier than i have made it sound lol.


----------



## Lt. Dan (Jan 4, 2011)

Has anybody used one of these
http://www.greners.com/fans-ventilation-filters/products/speed-controllers/variable-speed-controller-with-on-off-switch.html

I went to KB Electronics (maker of that vari-speed) and found the pdf manual
http://www.kbelectronics.com/manuals/kbwc_manual.pdf


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 4, 2011)

http://www.cornsnakes.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19168&pp=10Similar thing? He even has a setup where you can wire an outlet up to the whole thing so I wouldn't have to cut the wire housing on my inline fan.
These "rheostats" don't burn out the fans do they?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 4, 2011)

a fan speed control also known as a router speed control (found in your local home center).

i use them on ALL my fans.


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok, so I plugged my HTG fan controller back in today to see if I could try to get this problem under control. It does make a slight buzz still, but it is not as loud as it was previously. Is this "buzzing"/"hum" noise a BAD thing? Is it wearing down my fan? If not, I can live with the buzz over the 747 Jet Engine noise any day.


----------



## Tucsonlongbuds (Jan 5, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> a fan speed control also known as a router speed control (found in your local home center).
> 
> i use them on ALL my fans.


you need this

http://www.harborfreight.com/router-speed-control-43060.html

I just bought one for my fan and it works wonders

all is much quieter


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 5, 2011)

Tucsonlongbuds said:


> you need this
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/router-speed-control-43060.html
> 
> ...


http://htgsupply.com/Product-Blower---Fan-Speed-Control.asp is the one I have. It looks to be mostly the same exact thing?


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 5, 2011)

---bump---


----------



## The Knuck (Jan 5, 2011)

you can build a box for your fan and sound proof it, you can get insulated duct, 

what makes the buzzing sound? the controller? i dont get that, my is dead silent.


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm mostly sure the buzzing comes from the fan, but only when I have the speed turned down past 50-60%. When the fan is running on the FULL speed area, there is no buzz, or when the fan is plugged into the direct outlet there is no buzz from the fan. Only when I am regulating the speed, there is a hum coming from the fan. Is that hard on the fan at all? Or is that just how the controller operates...?


----------



## The Knuck (Jan 5, 2011)

i dont know mine is silent, certain fan are meant for controllers and some arent.

someone else will chime in.


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah, the fan says it's speed controllable both on their official website and the site I purchased the fan from. So, I don't think there should be any problems with controlling the speed of it... fan has been used for less than 10 minutes total run time too so it's brand new.


----------



## The Knuck (Jan 5, 2011)

ok let it run it may stop buzzing once its at its speed for awhile. JMO


----------



## Lt. Dan (Jan 5, 2011)

flonomendo said:


> Yeah, the fan says it's speed controllable both on their official website and the site I purchased the fan from. So, I don't think there should be any problems with controlling the speed of it... fan has been used for less than 10 minutes total run time too so it's brand new.


I don't mean to butt in,........... I was searching for posts on a fan (sunleaves windtunnel) that I was interested in. I think I just searched the word "windtunnel".

Anyway, the poster was running a "speedster" fan controller on his fan and it would *hum* unless the fan was at full speed. He said it was caused by the way the controller varied the speed by using the chopping on and off of the power, instead of sending less power through it.

Hope that made sense,


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 5, 2011)

Lt. Dan said:


> I don't mean to butt in,........... I was searching for posts on a fan (sunleaves windtunnel) that I was interested in. I think I just searched the word "windtunnel".
> 
> Anyway, the poster was running a "speedster" fan controller on his fan and it would *hum* unless the fan was at full speed. He said it was caused by the way the controller varied the speed by using the chopping on and off of the power, instead of sending less power through it.
> 
> Hope that made sense,


So is it bad to use the controller for my fan? Or will it be fine to use, just buzz?


----------



## Lt. Dan (Jan 5, 2011)

flonomendo said:


> So is it bad to use the controller for my fan? Or will it be fine to use, just buzz?


Electronics are out of field of knowledge............. I want to say it would be alright. I built a stepper motor controller once, and IIRC, it was controlled by chopping the power.

I need to go find that post, to find out the product name, of the controller he bought, that didn't hum.

Cheers,


----------



## Lt. Dan (Jan 5, 2011)

I found the thread where they were talking about fan noise.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/386713-fan-speed-controller-noisy.html

Post#6 talks about the differences between fan controllers and what he bought to get rid of the noise.


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone else have a buzz with a fan controller and they still use it? Just trying to figure out if it's going to kill my 6" HO Can Fan or not. Thanks.


----------



## gsteed (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm very concerned by the question because i plan to buy the same can-fan and it said its fully controllable... As far as i read across internet, speedster is bad with any cheap fan but should works with can-fan and vortex without *huming*. Hum is bad, really. But rather than buying a router speed controller like the speedster i'd prefer to get a complete day/night control with idle to keep introduce fresh aire without loosing degrees. I'm still looking for advices about these kind of hardware (Titan Controls Mercury V4, VSC Temp-DNE, Grozone Temp V2)... If you just want to bypass the poor speed router you can look for a variac or something like that it cost more but it does not produce hum. 

Many people explains better than me why speedster is bad with many inline fan. But i read many good things about speedster and can-fan (except the maxfan 12" which requieres special can-fan branded controller)...

Thanks for all inputs !


----------



## gsteed (Jan 14, 2011)

Nobody ?
In fact i think can-fan could be only be handle with the a variac and speedster and dimmer are bu***** because its a router and will hum with inline fans.


----------



## FullMelt (Jan 15, 2011)

i have a 4" canfan high output with a speedster fan controller.i get humming when its set to low also.it supposed to be compatible so i don't know if the humming is bad for the fan?


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jan 15, 2011)

why not just use a mufler?http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=HORT_PHRESH_DUCT_SILENCER&title=Air Purification&type=product


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 16, 2011)

I would really just like to be able to control the airflow, because 440CFM is a little overkill for my grow tent. As far as I know, the blade design in my fan is not a brushed type, its a reversed curve style blade I believe. I assume that is why the HTG fan controller (same thing as Speedster) makes that buzzing noise when I use the speed control dial. I also assume that the only true way I will be able to control the airflow/power is with a variac? Can anyone confirm or deny this?

I would like to invest the money into the VSC-DNe, but I may have to go for a cheaper model (manual control) so I can get things going faster. I will be able to upgrade to the VSC-DNe eventually.

I was also going to invest in a muffler, but getting my fans airflow down is pretty much the key to my problems.


----------



## haole420 (Jan 16, 2011)

i too am getting humming. i'm pretty sure it's coming from the fan. i'm just using a 600w light dimmer switch. my active air 6" inline fan, my 20" box fan, and my 12" oscillating fan all do this when plugged into the dimmer. buzzing gets louder as you turn the dimmer up, then almost drops off when turned all the way (still buzzes a little). the frequency of the sound is the same at all dimmer settings, it's just the volume that changes.

when i plug the fans into an outlet directly bypassing the dimmer, there is no humming/buzzing in that initial time where the motor is powered up but the fan hasn't gained enough momentum to reach full operating speed. with the dimmer, there is a humming/buzzing sound during that initial spin-up period.

the box fan and oscillating fan have a low-med-high switch which produces no buzzing when dialed down, so obviously it must be using a different mechanism than the dimmer.

this guy he says you'll severely shorten the life of the fan using a dimmer. basically, it will burn out the motor. http://www.420magazine.com/forums/how-grow-marijuana/72074-can-i-use-dimmer-switch-control-speed-my-fan.html he says you can use something called a variable frequency controller to slow down a fan by changing the frequency of the alternating current. they seem pricey and more for industrial use ($100+)

so i'm off to the hardware store to purchase a three-speed fan controller ($20-30). these have a low-med-high setting similar to those found on most household fans. i have a feeling it has three speeds because it has 3 things (whatever they are) that are preset to certain frequencies (i'm hoping). that's why it's not just an analog dial that you can set to anything between 0 and 100% (like a dimmer). i'm hoping fan speed controller is, indeed, a variable frequency controller. after all, it is designed to control the speed of a fan!


----------



## haole420 (Jan 16, 2011)

well wouldn't you know: the fan speed controller works with no buzzing. go figure. $20.

it comes in a 2-wire, 3-wire, and 4-wire version. the 2-wire is what i went with since i'm not wiring the switch to a ceiling fan that is prewired for different speeds. the switch is going to an electrical outlet. my suncourt 6" inline duct fan is, however, wired for 2 speeds (3 wire + ground). planning to use that as an intake fan coming from the central a/c. the 3-wire fan controller will be perfect for that application.

i'm hooking up my main 6" 400cfm exhaust fan to one switch and all my other smaller circulation fans to a second switch. now my box fan and oscillating fan have 9 total settings (3 on the switch x 3 on the fan). low-low is super stealth and not blasting my plants (low was still to strong)! hooray!


----------



## Icannabis (Jan 16, 2011)

I just think they make the fan hum and don't really reduce the sound much...I think the best route is to use incilated ducting and get dyno matte and wrap your fan or build a sound box to put it in. Another thing I did was go to the hydro store and listen to the fans. I found that my big 8" fan was quieter than the smaller 6 inch fan the guy was trying to sell I used reducers and that made it even less loud. But that's my two cent...good growing


----------



## haole420 (Jan 16, 2011)

of course, fans make a certain amount of noise that is normal. we're talking about a distinct buzzing that emanates from fans when you plug them into a dimmer.


----------



## Lt. Dan (Jan 16, 2011)

Are you talking about ceiling fan 3-speed control switch?


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 17, 2011)

haole420 said:


> well wouldn't you know: the fan speed controller works with no buzzing. go figure. $20.
> 
> it comes in a 2-wire, 3-wire, and 4-wire version. the 2-wire is what i went with since i'm not wiring the switch to a ceiling fan that is prewired for different speeds. the switch is going to an electrical outlet. my suncourt 6" inline duct fan is, however, wired for 2 speeds (3 wire + ground). planning to use that as an intake fan coming from the central a/c. the 3-wire fan controller will be perfect for that application.
> 
> i'm hooking up my main 6" 400cfm exhaust fan to one switch and all my other smaller circulation fans to a second switch. now my box fan and oscillating fan have 9 total settings (3 on the switch x 3 on the fan). low-low is super stealth and not blasting my plants (low was still to strong)! hooray!


http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=202033415&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=202033415&ci_src=14110944&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D27X-_-202033415&locStoreNum=2109 is this product similar to the switch that you are using now with no buzz? Did you hook the switch up to an outlet first?, and then plug the fan into the extra outlet? I'm worried that my fan will still do the same thing, since Can Fan's are reversed curve blade design and lots of other fans have a brushed motor. If I could get the cheap ceiling fan switch to work, that would be AWESOME! But, if the variac is all I can do for myself at least I can get myself outta this hole...


----------



## DaleRoberts (Jan 17, 2011)

Get the speedster. That what I use and it works great.


----------



## haole420 (Jan 17, 2011)

flonomendo said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=202033415&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=202033415&ci_src=14110944&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D27X-_-202033415&locStoreNum=2109 is this product similar to the switch that you are using now with no buzz? Did you hook the switch up to an outlet first?, and then plug the fan into the extra outlet? I'm worried that my fan will still do the same thing, since Can Fan's are reversed curve blade design and lots of other fans have a brushed motor. If I could get the cheap ceiling fan switch to work, that would be AWESOME! But, if the variac is all I can do for myself at least I can get myself outta this hole...


that's the one. $20 at lowes. yes, the switch is plugged into an outlet, the switch is connected to another socket, which the fan is plugged into. in the first pic below, the switch on the left controls the 400cfm exhaust fan and the switch on the right controls all the oscillating and box fans used for circulation.

i'm pretty sure it's the exact same solid state guts as the one hydrofarm sells. by can fan, do you mean like the suncourt 6" inline (~$30)? mine is prewired with 3 wires (one hot wire for high speed, one for low, and negative) + ground. i hooked that up to a 3-wire speed controller. the one above is for 2 wire setups (everything else). i hooked it up inside a DIY muffler and use it for air intake by boosting airflow from my central a/c to the existing grow room duct.


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 17, 2011)

get this ......a Speedster/ variable Fan speed control

i have 1040 cfm fan..... great in the summer...in the winter i cut it in 1/2 or it will suck the heat right out of my house

handles up too 15 amps


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 17, 2011)

haole420 said:


> that's the one. $20 at lowes. yes, the switch is plugged into an outlet, the switch is connected to another socket, which the fan is plugged into. in the first pic below, the switch on the left controls the 400cfm exhaust fan and the switch on the right controls all the oscillating and box fans used for circulation.
> 
> i'm pretty sure it's the exact same solid state guts as the one hydrofarm sells. by can fan, do you mean like the suncourt 6" inline (~$30)? mine is prewired with 3 wires (one hot wire for high speed, one for low, and negative) + ground. i hooked that up to a 3-wire speed controller. the one above is for 2 wire setups (everything else). i hooked it up inside a DIY muffler and use it for air intake by boosting airflow from my central a/c to the existing grow room duct.


This is the exact fan that I have: http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Can-Fan-6-inch-440-CFM-High-output-Exhaust-Fan/5498160/product.html Think it would work with that?


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 17, 2011)

colonuggs said:


> get this ......a Speedster/ variable Fan speed control
> 
> i have 1040 cfm fan..... great in the summer...in the winter i cut it in 1/2 or it will suck the heat right out of my house
> 
> handles up too 15 amps


Once again, my fan is: http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Can-Fan-6-inch-440-CFM-High-output-Exhaust-Fan/5498160/product.html
I tried using a controller made by HTG, http://htgsupply.com/Product-Blower---Fan-Speed-Control.asp and that looks to be the same thing as the Speedster? Which causes my particular fan to hum...


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 18, 2011)

---bump---


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 18, 2011)

bumping again


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.officebeyond.com/va-130-0300.htmlthink one of those variacs would do the job?


----------



## Lt. Dan (Jan 18, 2011)

flonomendo said:


> http://www.officebeyond.com/va-130-0300.htmlthink one of those variacs would do the job?


I believe that is the one that was posted in the thread I linked to earlier in this thread(post#23). The poster in the linked thread said it fixed his humming noise.


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 18, 2011)

Lt. Dan said:


> I believe that is the one that was posted in the thread I linked to earlier in this thread(post#23). The poster in the linked thread said it fixed his humming noise.


Thanks Lt. Dan!


----------



## haole420 (Jan 18, 2011)

sorry for late response. lt. dan is correct: it'll work. i'm using a similar fan.


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 19, 2011)

haole420 said:


> sorry for late response. lt. dan is correct: it'll work. i'm using a similar fan.


So wait, you use a variac also on a fan? Or you are just using a fan similar to mine with the 3speed switch?
I will have money on Friday, so I think I am honestly gonna try the Hunter 3 Speed Ceiling Fan switch idea first, simply because it's cheaper and seems like a good way to do it...

Any last minute input on Variac vs Hunter 3 Speed Ceiling Fan controller? Obviously, the variac can do multiple speeds since you can limit the voltage, but if the Hunter switch would work too I only need to run my fan on low MAYBE medium in the summer time. Thank you.


----------



## haole420 (Jan 20, 2011)

im just using the hunter 3-speed 2-wire ceiling fan controller. im sure the guts are identical to what a lot of hydro shops sell. it seems that medium setting is 1/2 the speed of high setting and that low setting is 1/2 of medium speed (1/4 or low setting). at least thats my gut impression. the controller that hydro shops sell is also a 3-speed, but im wondering if the frequency is any different. maybe someone that has one can comment on the difference between low-med-high settings on those units...


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 20, 2011)

Alright, so I think it all comes down to these 3 options:

*1)* VSC-DNe. Should throttle my fan with no hum at all?
*2)* A Variac. The only one I know of is (LINK): http://www.officebeyond.com/va-130-0300.html: And I assume that this would work without a hum or problem as well?
*3)* Getting the Hunter 3 Speed switch to work. This is my cheapest option, and have heard other reports of it working without any humming. I just can't seem to get it to work... (wired correctly)

Anything you recommend over the other? The variac is AC/AC, so it should handle the fan just fine. The VSC-DNe looks like a great product, I'm just afraid that I will spend 80 dollars on something that still makes my fan motor hum or doesn't work at all. The Hunter 3 Speed would probably be perfect, but I haven't been able to test the speeds that it provides yet.


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 21, 2011)

---bump---


----------



## new smokey (Jan 21, 2011)

I didn't read through the whole thread, so if this has been brought up sorry for the double post. They make a muffler for your fan that drops the decibles of the exhaust somewhere around 25 to 40%. you can also build 1 pretty eaily by taking a 8" peice of ducting lining it with sound deadening foam(the kind they use in recording studios). Then taking 2 8" to 6" reducers and place them on both ends. I've seen the designs for these and you can make 1 for around $20 compared to paying the 60 they want for them.


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 21, 2011)

The muffler is a good idea, but I am aiming more towards controlling the speed of my fan so the airflow isn't so intense. I got this fan in the first place because I made a series of threads looking for a fan and everyone said I could use some crappy rheostat to control the fan so I got it thinking that I could... now I just realize that it's going to cost me probably more than 60$ to be able to do this...

Once again:



flonomendo said:


> Alright, so I think it all comes down to these 3 options:
> 
> *1)* VSC-DNe. Should throttle my fan with no hum at all?
> *2)* A Variac. The only one I know of is (LINK): http://www.officebeyond.com/va-130-0300.html: And I assume that this would work without a hum or problem as well?
> ...


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 21, 2011)

----bump----


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 22, 2011)

----bump----​


----------



## Beagle (Jan 22, 2011)

Try suspending your fan with bungee cords. Make sure its not touching anything solid (IE: Floor, Ceiling, wall, frame, table).


----------



## flonomendo (Jan 22, 2011)

I have my fan hanging from bungees, and that does help cut down the normal vibration from fan operation. But I am trying to actually slow down the fan blade speed, so the CFM is not so great. 



flonomendo said:


> Alright, so I think it all comes down to these 3 options:
> 
> *1)* VSC-DNe. Should throttle my fan with no hum at all?
> *2)* A Variac. The only one I know of is (LINK): http://www.officebeyond.com/va-130-0300.html: And I assume that this would work without a hum or problem as well?
> ...


----------



## Beagle (Jan 22, 2011)

If you want less CFM, punch some holes in your duct work.


----------



## gsteed (Jan 28, 2011)

bump---------


----------



## Shadowhand (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a sunleaves windtunnel 6" that humms like a fool when used with the CAP Fan controller similar to the Speedster. Ive been hunting around for options as well to turn down the actual speed of the fan rather than simply silence the airflow. The other day I emailed Officebeyond.com about using a 3amp Variac for the fan control. I asked if the units were rated for continuous operation and was told they are not. After hearing that im Skeptical of using one. Dont want to have any fires over a hot angry transformer.
Anyone know anything about the Titan Controls Mercury 3 & 4 Controllers ? They seem to have some sort of Fan Speed dial in feature.


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 6, 2011)

i have 8" 1015 cmh fans and you think yours was loud i had to build a box around it from 18mm thick mdf, i got 2 speed controllers, i bought acoustic ducting from ebay, i filled the inside of the box with cut up old cotton t shirts and closed it off each end the noise reduced was fantastic, the box got rid of the high frequency buzz, and the accoustic ducting got rid of the buzz and the anecoic chamber noise of rushing air in the duct, you must make sure your duct has no bends at least a metre near the exit and entrance because bends cause high circulating air flow which is noisy as hell, after i did this i let my grow room buddy hear it and he was totally amazed. here is a picture of the fan before i added the cut up clothes and accoustic ducting, you also have to hang your fan from rubber to stop vibration entering the walls, ceilings, i used a lenghth of car engine radiator hose thats the blue stuff i cut it and added it between fan and ceiling, i am going to remove them and use rubber exhaust hanging rings. i will take a new picture shortly with the new ducting added. 
a link as a guide to the ducting and this ducting is as light as a feather and easily held up.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/150MM-X-10M-AC...item19c3e900bd

this stuff is amazing, you must cut tape off and seal both ends at the edges to stop fibreglass particles entering your airspace .

continue next post : 

the set up in the picture below is totally useless.
​


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 6, 2011)

this is a room built inside a bedroom and picture 4 shows the outside of the grow room on the left and the sealed window box for the inlet air on the right, ok here is updated photos, picture 8, fan sitting on box, pictures are 1 top left to 9 bottom right, picture 1 is the inlet fan with the new accoustic ducting fitted, 9 is where it enters the grow space from the window box, 2 is the tape that seals the ducting to the box, 3 is my unfinished exhaust fan with carbon filter and you can see where i drilled the hole for pwer lead to enter on right and the arrow flow direction sticker i transfered from fan to box, 7 is the air exit of the growspace for the exhaust fan, 6 is the exhaust fan with a piece of accoustic matting before i fill it with old cotton t-shirts, 4 is where the inlet duct gets attached to my sealed window box, you can see the light shining in through the duct flange, the window is a top forward tilt and has a patterned white window net and 2 layers of fly screen stretched tight over it with drawing pins and the entire window box is painted matt white inside and so is the inside of the duct where it attaches to the box, the piece of wood sticking out just above the duct is holding the window from tilting forwards and opening and cannot be seen just now from outside through the netting screens, during the day i can vent from the external space between grow room and existing bedroom, if the weather is far too hot or cold, picture 5 shows the cable that leads to a 20 watt monofilament bulb in the bottom corner of the widow box and it looks like a small bedroom lamp from the outside at night when the ducting is attached to it and sucking in, and honestly you would think someone was lying in bed reading a book. and it all is as quiet as a mouse, my fans run from a temperature computer with the fans and seperate speed controllers, a small 2000w blow heater just in case of serious temp drop, and it will keep the room at desired temps no problem with 4 x 600w hps on 20 hours a day.
and here is a cheap and cheerful temperature control computer, used for terrariums aquariums etc, works ok in my grow room. picture 7.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-LED-Heater-Chiller-Controller-ATC-800-NIB-/400205984628?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2e22b374


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 6, 2011)

did flo grow not tell you to build a nice passive air intake, he says it works wonders in his grow room LMFAO.


----------



## ClamDigger (Apr 6, 2011)

i tried to use a speed controller.
but i think i got a defuckitve one 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/420080-speedster-motor-speed-controller-fluctuating.html


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 6, 2011)

ClamDigger said:


> i tried to use a speed controller.
> but i think i got a defuckitve one
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/420080-speedster-motor-speed-controller-fluctuating.html


a speed controller will turn the fan down but when you turn the fan on you will hear the buzz from the motor before the fan starts to turn and force out air and it will be noisy.


----------

